# preserving cantaloupe



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I have been blessed with so much cantaloupe this year 

how can I preserve some of it for later just can't eat it fast enough I have given it away, fed it to chickens [who love it] and eat as much as we can what ideas do ya'll have for me 

thanks in advance


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I think it freezes well because of all the water in it. I have never done it but I'd bet it would taste good come january!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Caren said:


> I think it freezes well because of all the water in it. I have never done it but I'd bet it would taste good come january!


It's edible, but not at all as good as fresh......................nothing near as good as fresh.
You need to eat it before it thaws completely or it is nothing but mush.

I won't ever freeze it again.


----------



## Forestdude (Jun 9, 2012)

Mmmm...cantalopes! I've been lucky with them this year also. They're my garden favorite. If only they could be put into a time capsule and taken out later. Until I figure that out, guess I'll just keep my belly stuffed with 'em and keep the friends/coworkers happy while they last!


----------



## celina (Dec 29, 2005)

freeze and use in smoothies??


----------



## Forestdude (Jun 9, 2012)

Cantalope smoothies? Hmmm....never had one of those. Sounds great, I think you might be onto something there celina!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

praieri winds said:


> I have been blessed with so much cantaloupe this year
> 
> how can I preserve some of it for later just can't eat it fast enough I have given it away, fed it to chickens [who love it] and eat as much as we can what ideas do ya'll have for me
> 
> thanks in advance


We could just PM you all of our addresses:grin:


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Juice, and freeze the juice and use throughout the year.


----------



## Kato2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

My favourite thing to do with a canteloupe is to scoop out the middle and use it for an ice cream dish. yummm.......


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

jamala said:


> Juice, and freeze the juice and use throughout the year.


canalope juice - that sounds like a good idea!!:banana:


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

I made it into thinly sliced wedges and dried it in my dehydrator. Just chewing a dried piece gives a mouthful of flavor. It dehydrates wonderfully. The dried pieces could be cut into little bits and mixed with oatmeal, cereal or trail mix.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Seriously? It dehydrates well? How thin do you slice it 
And how do you know it is ready? I jut bought a dehydrator a couple of moths ago.........


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Check out this link...the cantaloupe preserves really sounds good...

Foodista | 4 Must Try Recipes For Cantaloupe

or this one....Cantaloupe Cream Pie adapted from Old Fashioned Living printable version 1 cup granulated sugar 2 tablespoons flour 3 eggs, beaten 1 cup cantaloupe 1 teaspoon vanilla extract 2 tablespoons unsalted butter 1 8" pastry shell, baked 1 cup whipping cream Combine the sugar and flour in a saucepan; add eggs, use a whisk to mix well. Puree the cantaloupe in a blender. You should get about 2/3 cup of puree from one cup of chopped cantaloupe. Add the puree to the egg mixture and whisk to combine. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly with a wooden spoon, the mixture will begin thickening rather quickly. Cook until mixture boils and thickens, about 8 to 10 minutes. Remove from heat, add the vanilla and butter, stir until smooth. Place custard into a bowl and allow it to cool. While custard is cooling, bake pastry shell and set aside to cool. Put the custard into the baked shell. Using the whisk attachment, beat the whipping cream on high speed until stiff peaks form; spread evenly over top of custard. Allow pie to set in refrigerator overnight for best results.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Caren said:


> Seriously? It dehydrates well? How thin do you slice it
> And how do you know it is ready? I jut bought a dehydrator a couple of moths ago.........


About 1/4" thick. It took 1 1/2 to 2 days to dry at 95 degrees. I wouldn't set set the temp any higher. It just takes time. You probably could slice it thinner with a meat slicer (unless you're really good with a knife.) This was my first attempt.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

Caren said:


> Seriously? It dehydrates well? How thin do you slice it
> And how do you know it is ready? I jut bought a dehydrator a couple of moths ago.........


I was not impressed with dehydrated cantelope. I love the taste of watermelon when dehydrated, but the cantelope has a different taste. This is completely my personal opinion, but I tell you this because you may want to try a small batch first.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm in the same situation. We're feeding most of it to the pigs and chickens, but I did dry and freeze some. I really don't care for the dried cantaloupe, and now I'm wondering what to do with all of it. It was SO sweet and left an almost tingly feeling in my mouth. 

I am freezing some now, because I heard it freezes well, but I'll probably make smoothies or cantaloupe sorbet with it.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

This sounds like a really good Cantaloupe-Peach Conserve
http://anrcatalog.ucdavis.edu/pdf/8095.pdf
Also I have heard covering the cantaloupe with sugar before dehydrating improves the flavor.

I have never been lucky enough to have this problem of too many cantaloupe though as it disappears as fast as they get sliced.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I once read a recipe where they canned it in light syrup...I have never tried this but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

You can always pickle cantaloupe, but you use under-ripe ones for that.


----------

